# The abuse of justification and wine (Johannes Brenz)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2020)

Admittedly there is a danger in teaching justification by faith to people who are rebellious and despisers of religion. But just because there is a danger in doing this, it does not follow that the church should be deprived of what is necessary for its salvation. There is danger in producing wine, because people get drunk on wine. Yet God has created wine, which is healthy if used in the right way.

Johannes Brenz, _Explicatio Epistolae Pauli ad Galatas_ (Frankfurt, 1546). Quoted in Gerald L. Bray, Timothy F. George, Scott M. Manetsch (eds), _Reformation Commentary on Scripture X: Galatians, Ephesians_ (Downers Grove IL: IVP Academic, 2011), p. 71.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

